# Water changing.



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Ok so the time has come to change 20% of my tanks water and i'm scared.....haha j/k

i have my python and i know how to use it and everything is great except i over looked one thing, quite a major thing and i'm surprised at myself for not realizing it. My problem is that water in my city is full of chlorine, like i mean to the extent of i turn on the tap and for about 3 seconds you can actually smell it. It's like brushing your teeth with pool water some times. What i really need to know before i do the water change is how does everyone else do theirs ? Do you just fill it back up with tap water then dump some water conditioner in it ? I just Do not like the ideas of my Rbp's swimming in chlorine even for a few seconds while i dump the chemicals in to kill it, and i dont even want to think about the bacteria and the filters with the chlorine going through it. All i can think of is getting a filter hooked up to the tap....

So pretty much what i'm saying here is how do you deal with the harmful chemicals you put back in your tank when you do a water change ?


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

Condition first! b4 u add ur tapwater. that way it doesnt have a change to destry beneficial bacterial.

step 1~drain water and clean gravel
step 2~dechlorinate
step 3~refill


----------



## serra_keeper (Jun 12, 2007)

CorGrav420 said:


> Condition first! b4 u add ur tapwater. that way it doesnt have a change to destry beneficial bacterial.
> 
> step 1~drain water and clean gravel
> step 2~dechlorinate
> step 3~refill


please explain. im confused. sorry.


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

serra_keeper said:


> Condition first! b4 u add ur tapwater. that way it doesnt have a change to destry beneficial bacterial.
> 
> step 1~drain water and clean gravel
> step 2~dechlorinate
> step 3~refill


please explain. im confused. sorry.
[/quote]








WTF you have got to be kidding. I couldnt have made it any more simple.
But in case ur retarded:
step 1~ Gravel vac and remove water
step 2~Add dechlorinator to tank
step 3~Refill tank

If ur still confused im giving up lol


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Lol nice, but anyways thats what i was kinda figuring. Thought i would have more replys on this but i guess thats all i need to know. Thanks Corgrav


----------



## pioneer1976 (Jan 14, 2007)

i use python to empty tank and clean gravel 
i start adding water back to tank 
as water is going back into tank i slowly add dechlorinator to the tank so the water that goes in splashes with the dechlorinator and helps mix it up better


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

ya that sounds better. i have a 120 gallon tank so i guess 20 % of its water wont really get to the fish or filters if i do what you do pioneer, because its got an 80% to mix up with.



serra_keeper said:


> Condition first! b4 u add ur tapwater. that way it doesnt have a change to destry beneficial bacterial.
> 
> step 1~drain water and clean gravel
> step 2~dechlorinate
> step 3~refill


please explain. im confused. sorry.
[/quote]

what dont you get about it ? is it step one ? because you need to use a python tank cleaning system for step one. do you have one ??


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

I would never add water b4 dechlorinator, you never know the damage u could be doing to ur bacteria. Safer just to dechlorinate first IMO


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

If your running your filters while changing water add conditioner first if your not running them then you can add second


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

You can add the conditioner while filling up!


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

CorGrav420 said:


> Condition first! b4 u add ur tapwater. that way it doesnt have a change to destry beneficial bacterial.
> 
> step 1~drain water and clean gravel
> step 2~dechlorinate
> step 3~refill


IMO that is the best way to do it. I always run my filters, etc. while I am doing water changes, so after I pull out however much water I want to change, I add the dechlorinator then start filling. As another member stated, you never know the amount of damage that could be done if you add the dechloriator second.


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Coldfire said:


> Condition first! b4 u add ur tapwater. that way it doesnt have a change to destry beneficial bacterial.
> 
> step 1~drain water and clean gravel
> step 2~dechlorinate
> step 3~refill


IMO that is the best way to do it. I always run my filters, etc. while I am doing water changes, so after I pull out however much water I want to change, I add the dechlorinator then start filling. As another member stated, you never know the amount of damage that could be done if you add the dechloriator second.
[/quote]

Ya i see your point, and if it works for you it should work for me i guess. I added it first and my Rbp's are not floating upside down so i guess thats a good sign heh.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Glad to hear that your reds are doing well after your first water change. Yeah, I did all my water changes last night, and everyone is still alive this morning.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

^ Of course they are alive they like water change

you can do evryday if u are scared about your conditions


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I can see how people get a little worried when there is chlorine or chloramine in the water...and how to condition the water first...but really....as you are adding water to the tank...most of the chlorine will dissipate and the chloramine will start to break down just from the simple disruption of adding it to the tank. Then you factor in how diluted the chlorine will by depending on the size of the water change....there will be a tiny fraction left in the water unless you are doing a massive change. I have done 30% changes using no conditioner and tested my water (city water contains 1-2 ppm chlorimine) after the tank was refiled.....My test kits didnt detect any chlorine or chloramine.

So...although you should use conditioner when doing changes....it really doesnt matter when you use it...the amount of chlorine in your tank will be considerably less then your tap water.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Thanks for the information GG. I was trying to recall your post similar to the above last night, and was about to try not adding a dechloriator to my big tank during water changes. I might give it a go next week when it is water change time and see how it goes. Of course, with a dechlorinator in hand during the process.

Thanks again!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Today I am adding an autowater change system to a few of my tanks....very simple one..which will change about 1 gallon an hour. I will be testing for chlorine in the tanks...but I have a feeling it will never get to detectable levels. I know people that have had this kind of system...and the only effect was they never had to deal with algea...but there was no disruption to their cycle or fish.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Humm, could you post instructions on how you designed that system? If you don't mind of course.


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

Sweet GG, Must be nice.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I will post something in equipment...as long as you understand it is for function...not looks


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> I will post something in equipment...as long as you understand it is for function...not looks


this is some interesting stuff, i would assume it is always hooked up to water and disposing drain?
i wouldnt think it looks to pretty but well concealed would do the trick, sounds like it actually has a better effect, always changing out the water is more like what the fish have in the wild, probably better conditions


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

joey said:


> I will post something in equipment...as long as you understand it is for function...not looks


this is some interesting stuff, i would assume it is always hooked up to water and disposing drain?
i wouldnt think it looks to pretty but well concealed would do the trick, sounds like it actually has a better effect, always changing out the water is more like what the fish have in the wild, probably better conditions
[/quote]
If/when I build a new fish room...all the plumbing will be concealed. Right now Im now worried about how it looks...I have a lot of work to do on that room if I want it to be a showplace


----------

